

O'Neill: WTF Is An Architect, Anyway? - danko
http://brianoneill.blogspot.com/2014/01/wtf-is-architect-anyway.html

======
bsg75
"Architect": Someone whose paygrade is above that of "Senior Developer / DBA /
etc."

They did not know what other title category to give me ;)

